# the classical music project



## Kade (May 16, 2011)

Poppin' Fresh said:


> Berlioz / Schumann / Górecki
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 ('Emperor') - 2
> Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique - 16
> ...


----------



## Kade (May 16, 2011)

here are 2 artists that deal with epic music


----------

